# Everything looks so dark, and grey!!



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

I've had constant dp/dr for about a year and a half now !! I have noticed since the start of this everything seems visually so dark and blah!! This is one of the symptoms that bother me the most . Does anyone else have this ??


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, it seems to be very common. I'm the same. Things almost don't have edges, seem blurry and lack that 'sparkle' and vibrancy that they once had. For some reason, light-up signposts freak me out because they seem really bright and defined, but that's it. Everything else is, as you said, "dark and blah"!


----------

